# 6month heart prevention



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I just recd. a card from my vet that one of my Havs is due for her heartworm check. They are now offering an injection that is for heartworm prevention instead of the monthly oral dose. Has anyone tried this? I am so leary of a single dose being to strong. She is already had a bad reaction to her rabies shot last Nov. so no more of those for her.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I've not heard of an injection...might be something to consider for our lab, but as small as Panda is - I'm with you, it may be too strong for their system....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We were just in about a month ago and I picked up more heartgard plus and my vet didn't mention it - must be really new - plus we're a little slow here.......lol


----------



## Arleen Puglissi (Aug 28, 2010)

*Heart worm shot*

My vet was not anxious to give the shot to my Wheaten Terrier,2 yrs ago. He felt that he would wait a 5 yr period,to see what reaction the shot had on the animals ,in a study. 
Hope this helps .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Honestly, if it were my decision @ my vet, I'd probably wait a while and see what, if any, side effects there are. You can always re-visit this idea 6 months from now after you've researched it.

I wouldn't take any chances if your girl has had a reaction to it.

~Kara


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks all. That is kinda the way I was leaning. I was going to call me breeder and get her thoughts. We just done having a tick problem and I had to resort to having them wear those special collars. It worked though. I'm not sure how much longer I should have them were them. Maybe a nother month. I accidentally kissed Daisy near her collar and yuk....left a nasty taste in my mouth. I'll call the vet and ask them the name of the heartworm vaccine and will post.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Jean Dodds recommends the monthly PLAIN heartworm medicine given every 45 days. Basically the medications that just contain Ivermectin (although note that Ivermectin can be a problem for Border Collies and related breeds, so ask your vet for an alternative). Do not use the 6-month shots, use the monthly preventative so you have control in the event your animal experiences a reaction to the medication. It is an accepted practice among dog owners who practice holistic care that Interceptor and Heartgard are given every six weeks instead of every four because they are effective for that long. If you live in a state that does not have mosquitoes year round, it is also important to take your dog off the pills for a few months. In order for microfilariae to develop into the infective stage, it needs to be sufficiently warm (above 57 degrees) for a period of time. It takes approximately 6 months for the microfilariae to mature into adult heartworms, so stopping the drug for a few months will still allow for kill of the various stages when started up again. In fact, ask your vet -- if the adult heartworm load is not too heavy, it is possible to treat the dog using the heartworm preventative rather than putting them through the toxic treatment of arsenic to kill the worms. It is a good idea to give Milk Thistle or an herbal liver detox formula following a dose of the heartworm drug


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave. So informative as usual. Here in FL is rarely stays below 57 for more then a few lucky days. I didn't know there were states that didn't have mosquitos. When the wind is out of the west the mosquitos are so big they have landing lights!!!! I was thinking of doing the every six weeks during the cooler (70's degree days in Nov-Mar) time of year. My girls are not out for more then 30min. at a time. This year with a dry summer (no rainy season) so the mosquitos haven't really been bad. Yes I did just have my first tick problem in 20 years. Room fogging (2x), daily vacuum, yards spraying(2x), and the use of the vet's tick collars seem to have solved the problem.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to try going six weeks during the winter, too, but if I don't use my six-month supply in six months my vet insists on doing bloodwork before they will sell me more!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I would like to try going six weeks during the winter, too, but if I don't use my six-month supply in six months my vet insists on doing bloodwork before they will sell me more!


I guess it's a personal choice Kathie. I asked Sabine about the winter months, as my vet was recommending it. Here is her answer.

"I don't think your winters are as mild as ours here in Southern California. Note that the temperature must be above 57 degrees F at all times, including nights, for the larvae to develop. In addition to that, a mosquito must bite a HW infected dog first, take up microfilariae and actually manage to infect the next dog, so the whole indoor hatching story is a bit bogus, too. Non-infected mosquitoes do not transmit heartworm.

IMO you are fine giving during mosquito season only, and doing a heartworm test once yearly. I don't give anything and do testing only, and Quigley has never shown a positive result


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep my dogs on heartworm all year but only every 45 days four months in the Winter. I had Malaria in 04 it was a relapsing type and I had to get Ivermectin sent from India (this was a type for humans) since at that time only a handful of doctors could prescribe in this country. It is a poison, so small wonder our pets sometimes feel sick after using it. My older dog now gets it half one day and half the next even though he is under the weather for a few days thought of what could happen if he were to get worms....yeah. When you are so sick with a parasite you don't even notice the poison...oh well...until you feel well enough to notice your hair is falling out and some other unpleasant side effects.


----------

